# Online WOTBS campaign that is online



## Dracomaxis (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok so I have sent out messages to a few people out there that are looking for an online game, but this is for all those that arn't posting a message about it. I currently have three people that will be playing, this will also be running the full campaign and these three guys here are willing to stick it out till the end. [either TPK or otherwise] But, I am looking to get two or three more players to play on maptools with us and use skype to talk and have the table top experience in the comfort of our own homes. I will be DMing the campaign, and have rules for making everything already. All I need to start are a few more people that will be willing to try out and potentially keep playing with our little group. You can reply on this messageboard or PM me for more info Thanks. 

PS. We are in central time NA


----------



## AgentMike (Jul 15, 2010)

I might be interested.  What days & times are you suggesting and what system will you be using?


----------

